# What should I look for when purchasing a new tv?



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm interested in purchasing a new tv under $900.

It will be used for gaming also.

So far I know I want an HD LED TV..

but can someone help me figure out what all the specs are and which ones are the best, like 1080p, 120hz..
Also, how can I get the best sound..without using surround sound..just from the tv..

Overall what should I look for to purchase the best possible tv..for as little as possible?
I do want to purchase this in-store so I'm looking at stores like Future Shop which I have near me.

-Thanks! =)


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

1080P support is the best
If you have HD broadcast in your country (i'm from UK , so dont know the situation in your country) then check you have a HD receiver in the TV to receive that broadcast - usually called HD TV - if HD ready - then it will not pickup HD unless an external device is attached 

120Hz - 600hz - is the refresh rate and panasonic tend to promote this as flicker free - BUT depends on how its implemented and how that would look on the game

Check you have all the connections inputs you want on the TV 
HDMI _ how many , v how many do you need
Scart
other types of input

do you want the TV to be available on your home network - and have a media player included - so you can play movies/music from the network

lots of services are available over the internet for TV - so make sure they are available on the TV if you need them - lots of TV manufacturers use a special portal for the TV and have limited access to services - so make sure 

you wont get good sound from a TV - its too small physically to be able to provide good sound compared to a separate sound system 

what size are you after ?

I'm not a gamer - so other members will need to reply on the best screen for gaming - I understood plasma was better as it did not breakup on fast moving objects - BUT maybe wrong and that may be OLD information 

Perhaps theres some reviews in a gaming magazine on best gaming tvs 

see if a store will actually hook up a game console and let you see a game working


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Good advice from etaf. All I'll add is to avoid store brands - stick to name brands. Panasonic, LG, Samsung, Visio, Toshiba, Sharp are some that have had good rep's. Insignia, Westinghouse, not so much. But my knowledge is stale so do your research.

Also understand that the TV's in the stores are set to be very bright and saturated - to look good compared to the dozens next to them. It's very difficult to tell how they'll actually look at home viewing levels without putting them in. So just because one set looks better in the store it may not look better at home. (Perhaps the store is pushing one brand and bumped up the brightness of those sets to make them seem better.) Be sure to ask about the return policy.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> yustr


 very good advice re - instore viewing - and also the lighting conditions - infact on the menu , some TVs have an in Store demo setting - My Panasonic has a GAME setting for the display.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Refresh rate, the 60hz, 120hz, 240hz, and 600hz is the ability to reduce motion blur/lag. The higher the number, the less blur/lag. 120hz is sufficient for most people. 600hz is found only in plasma sets. 

I'd stick with top tier TVs like Panasonic, LG, Samsung, Sony, etc. I know Vizio is very attractively priced, but it is not a top tier TV. If you search around the web, you'll find lots and lots of complaints about them. I'd stay away from them.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you guys, very helpful! I just have a couple more questions.

I wanted to ask about smart tv's. What do you guys know about them?
are they a MUST for gaming? because that's what someone told me..:/

oh and fyi I have basic cable at the moment, no special additional programs etc, no netflix etc..

1.) Anywho, about Smart tv's..are they any special/or better? because I was asking a couple people about gaming and they said for gaming to be at it's best you need a smart tv for that..and I was a little confused because I'v never heard of this before, ... do you guys know anything about smart tv's? and if they make gaming experience better? I don't know much about them.

2.) So since I would prob. need a surround sound system for my tv, what are some things I should look for when purchasing one? I don't know much about sound quality and what to look for.

3.) Also wanted to ask about wall mounts, because my brother said that I can just get the cheapest one that'll fit my tv and it'll be fine. because I'v seen ones that are like $200 and up and I was just thinking why are they so pricey it's just a basic tv mount isn't it? he said it's because they fold the tv in and out and stuff like that,..so I don't need that. Would a cheap, basic tv wall mount do?

4. Also, this will be for my living room so I'm looking at about a size anywhere from 42-47.. my living room is pretty big and long.

5. And what's this about an HDMI cable, I was on this website and this guy was saying how it's just a gimmick, because it doesn't actually improve your tv, it works just the same as any other regular cable, there's nothing special about it, since it's just a cable it doesn't provide any HD..is this true? or should I get an HDMI cable.?

Um..I do have available HD channels that I can get, but I don't think I have them with basic cable, I'm not really sure because I don't know much about this stuff, although sometimes I'll watch a program like a game show and it'll say it is in HD. so..sorry! but I'm not too sure, but I do know that you have to purchase/or upgrade to HD channels if you want them all, and I do not have all HD channels...if that's what you mean.
When purchasing a tv I will be looking for an HDTV for sure. I'm also thinking LED.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> 3.) Also wanted to ask about wall mounts, because my brother said that I can just get the cheapest one that'll fit my tv and it'll be fine. because I'v seen ones that are like $200 and up and I was just thinking why are they so pricey it's just a basic tv mount isn't it? he said it's because they fold the tv in and out and stuff like that,..so I don't need that. Would a cheap, basic tv wall mount do?


 yes, so long as its strong enough to support the TV on wherever you plan to mount it .
and the surface you mount on is also strong enough to take the TV. if you just have a plasterboard partition, you would not mount just on the plasterboard



> 4. Also, this will be for my living room so I'm looking at about a size anywhere from 42-47.. my living room is pretty big and long.


have a read here
What size TV should I buy? - LED, LCD and plasma TV reviews - TV & DVD - Which? Technology
Calculate the Optimum TV Screen Size for Your Room - Wired How-To Wiki



> 5. And what's this about an HDMI cable, I was on this website and this guy was saying how it's just a gimmick, because it doesn't actually improve your tv, it works just the same as any other regular cable, there's nothing special about it, since it's just a cable it doesn't provide any HD..is this true? or should I get an HDMI cable.?


 depends on the context he was talking and what he was comparing - HDMI takes the digital signal - a SCART or VGA cable carries an analogue signal 

Why you don't need to spend more than £2 on an HDMI cable | News | TechRadar



> Um..I do have available HD channels that I can get, but I don't think I have them with basic cable, I'm not really sure because I don't know much about this stuff, although sometimes I'll watch a program like a game show and it'll say it is in HD. so..sorry! but I'm not too sure, but I do know that you have to purchase/or upgrade to HD channels if you want them all, and I do not have all HD channels...if that's what you mean


 No, I meant picked up by your aerial NOT via a cable service - the cable service will have a BOX to do the decoding and connected to the TV via HDMI/Scart connectors - so no need to have a tuner in the TV to do this - That was the point i was making 



> 2.) So since I would prob. need a surround sound system for my tv, what are some things I should look for when purchasing one? I don't know much about sound quality and what to look for.


 budget will play a role here and the size of room and size of speakers you are prepared to have in the room



> 1.) Anywho, about Smart tv's..are they any special/or better? because I was asking a couple people about gaming and they said for gaming to be at it's best you need a smart tv for that..and I was a little confused because I'v never heard of this before, ... do you guys know anything about smart tv's? and if they make gaming experience better? I don't know much about them.


 dont know - i would not expect so - its all about the quality of the screen and electronics - not if it goes on the internet - but need to review the specs and compare to know if it just happens that smart tvs are also the higher quality specs anyway 

hope that helps


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you very much! I really appreciate your help! will read up on those websites! =)


----------

